# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Hãy Hack tôi để thể hiện đẳng cấp của bạn. Gởi lời thách thức đền toàn Hacker cả nước.

## myphamchatluong

Hãy vào đây và thể hiện tài năng của bạn để thay đổi được tôi
http://hackmeclub.tk
Chúc các bạn thành công

Nhân tiện có ai hoạt động bên HVAOnline thì tuyên truyền giúp mình.

----------

